# Oil Pull tractor



## rutzen (Jul 5, 2020)

Hi does anyone Know where I could get a drawing [general arrangement] of a Rumeley Oil pull tractor.  I am thinking of making a model using a Hit and miss engine.  Thanks.


----------



## johnmcc69 (Jul 6, 2020)

Well...I kind of started designing this...http://www.modelenginemaker.com/index.php/topic,9186.msg203838.html#msg203838

The only plans I could find for anything similar were Rudy's as mentioned in my post.

John


----------



## rutzen (Jul 7, 2020)

Thank you John,  are there any dimensions on those?  Which were Rudy's plans you mention?


----------



## johnmcc69 (Jul 7, 2020)

The plans "A Stirling-Powered Tractor" were published in "The shop wisdom of Rudy Kouhoupt" volume 3. Rudy mentions it is "About 1/12 Scale".
Some dimensions To give you an idea...
Frame rails 13-1/8" lg.
Rear wheel ( rims) 4-11/16 Dia. X 1-1/8 wd.
Front wheel (rims) 3-1/16 Dia. X 9/16 wd.
It can be operated to disengage the drive wheels with a lever.

Might be a bit small for adapting a small IC engine to, but could be scaled up. Often wondered about the "Webster"....

John

 Edit: Found this drawing I created...


----------



## fcheslop (Jul 7, 2020)

I have just been asking the same question on the Model Engineer  and was directed to Smoke Stack forum there is a bit of info but only a bit
Les Proper has one on his youtube channel
My idea was to use a flame gulper as per Les but in a larger scale to compliment my Stirling tractor
Guess i will keep looking but there is not a lot of info knocking about or I may just be unlucky
cheers
frazer


----------

